# Target Credit Union



## SmilesWI (Feb 7, 2018)

So I signed up for Target Credit Union as I heard you get your check sooner. I should be getting mine some time this evening (set up awhile ago but the last check went to my other bank). Does anyone know the easiest way to get money from Target Credit Union to another bank (electronically - I know i could do the ATM shuffle). I bank with a national bank (I don't need a lecture...It's what works for me and my husband at this time) and found an easy way on their site to get money to Target Credit Union (essentially set up a link between the two to send money - kind of like when you initially set up Paypal and they do those small deposits) but I haven't found the same on the Target Credit Union page. If it ends up being a hassle I may just switch my checks to my other bank.


----------



## SmilesWI (Feb 7, 2018)

I found a way to add an external account. Looks like it will take a few days to verify first  though.


----------



## NKG (Feb 7, 2018)

I just find a common ATM that wont give me a fee for using my bank and the credit union then transfer money that way


----------



## BleacherSeats (Feb 7, 2018)

I frequently transfer funds from my Target credit union account and my other bank accounts but just like any new bank account it does take some time to set everything up.

Sidenote on using ATMs, Baxter (Target Credit Union's parent company) reimburses you for up to $10 worth of atm fees per month which comes in really handy.

Another option is to split your direct deposit up between accounts so you don't have to transfer funds. I have my checks going into three accounts currently (however only my Target CU account shows the deposit on Wednesday nights)


----------



## jackandcat (Apr 27, 2020)

Anyone else here using Target Credit Union?  It seems like new TMs are not interested even though quite a few of them don't want a credit or debit RC.  And yes, I know that while the Target CU debit and credit cards work with TM discount at the stores, they don't work for TM discount at target.com.

It seems to be a pretty good way to cut the cost of your banking while also getting the TM discount.  Not sure why there seems to be so much indifference, other than that my state has very lenient credit union laws and a huge number of TMs already use BECU or other CUs around here.  Interestingly, Target CU/Baxter have an enormous no-fee ATM network for getting cash and making deposits plus the CU shared branching system which seems to cover just about all of the US.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 27, 2020)

jackandcat said:


> Anyone else here using Target Credit Union?  It seems like new TMs are not interested even though quite a few of them don't want a credit or debit RC.  And yes, I know that while the Target CU debit and credit cards work with TM discount at the stores, they don't work for TM discount at target.com.
> 
> It seems to be a pretty good way to cut the cost of your banking while also getting the TM discount.  Not sure why there seems to be so much indifference, other than that my state has very lenient credit union laws and a huge number of TMs already use BECU or other CUs around here.  Interestingly, Target CU/Baxter have an enormous no-fee ATM network for getting cash and making deposits plus the CU shared branching system which seems to cover just about all of the US.


Most online banks have same free ATMs with same or better interest rates and possibly less fees


----------



## Leo47 (Apr 27, 2020)

I have target credit union and I love it. Love bragging to all my coworkers that I get my check on Wednesdays 😂


----------



## Poofresh (Apr 30, 2020)

I split my check with BCU and boa. BCU is always behind in updating.  I just use the money in BCU for Target purchases and it is linked my redcard.   Did u know BCU use to offer extra 5% then they took it away so I had to sign up for a redxard.


----------

